# piebalds



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Was wondering if i bred a pair of 100% het pied's any offspring that were born pied would they be classed as actual pieds or would they still just be hets

Mark


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

if they were visual pieds then they would be piebalds
The normals in the clutch would be 66% het for pied.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

if its a pied then its a pied but all normals wont be het 

daniel


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> if its a pied then its a pied but all normals wont be het
> 
> daniel


66% of the normals will be hets, as Tops said.


----------



## KayDee (Oct 10, 2006)

cjreptiles said:


> 66% of the normals will be hets, as Tops said.


Exactly. As the hets aren't visual you would label each normal as '66% chance of it being het' or '66% poss het' as it wouldn't be possible to tell which normals are het.


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

eg: out of 4 eggs you should get 

1 pied
2 het pied
1 normal 

this is mathamticaly speaking


----------

